# Is my crayfish stuck inside a decor?



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Today, I noticed that the crayfish that's been hiding inside a cinderblock decoration hasn't been out of the block for more than 2 weeks, and it's been a bit more than a month since it last molted. A piece of food was placed close to the block, and the cray had one claw in each of the exits trying to get the food. However, failed to get the food because some shrimps were moving it away from the block. Interestingly, the cray didn't come out to get the food from the shrimps.

I tilted the block to see if it'll come out due to "danger." The cray first tried to come out, but failed to do so, and just stayed inside.

I noticed that 2 claws were the size of half of the exit. Is it stuck inside? If it is, what should I do?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Use a rotary tool to cut away the bar on one side to allow it to come out. If its an electric tool be careful to not electrocute yourself. Use a battery powered tool if possible. 
--
Paul


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

In their natural habitat crayfish are often found under rocks where the open space is even tighter. I'd be surprised if the cray is actually stuck.

I find that berried cray would not come out easily, is that a marble cray? She might be berried?


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

randy said:


> In their natural habitat crayfish are often found under rocks where the open space is even tighter. I'd be surprised if the cray is actually stuck.
> 
> I find that berried cray would not come out easily, is that a marble cray? She might be berried?


Yes it's a marble crayfish. When I first got it, I was told that it's supposed to be a self-cloning marble crayfish, but these 6 months proved it wrong. If a crayfish that's berried looks like a shrimp that's berried, I don't think it is. I saw the pleapods wiggling around. However, if so, then I'll be mighty happy.

I'll leave it be inside it's cinderblock. I just hope it can get itself out.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Was that the marbled crayfish from me?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Marble self cloning crayfish will self clone when they are ready, some take longer than others. Self cloning crayfish carry their eggs under their tail, when they have eggs there the tail will be curled under to help carry the eggs. Be patient.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> Was that the marbled crayfish from me?


No, it wasn't from you. I got it at the shrimp meet at Greg's.



bob123 said:


> Marble self cloning crayfish will self clone when they are ready, some take longer than others. Self cloning crayfish carry their eggs under their tail, when they have eggs there the tail will be curled under to help carry the eggs. Be patient.


I guess I'll wait longer =)


----------

